# C box plans



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

so im going crazy waiting for the snow to fall like everyone else and one thing i do to feel better is to build rails.
soo i already have a flat box, flat dow rail, flat down flat rail and some other things . My friends really want me to build a c box and the only reason i havnt is because im not sure exactly how to do it 

so could someone give me a link to a website for plans on how to build a c box, or if you made one or know how to i really need some advice

thanks


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

nobody knows how to build a c box?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Building the frame is an easy thing I just don't know how they get the top to form to the shape.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you have a link on how to build the flat box rail or what you used for the top? I looked at Lowes for the topsheet stuff but no go. Maybe home depot has something? I want to build a flat box soon before the snow comes, let me know.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

RomeBeta32 said:


> Do you have a link on how to build the flat box rail or what you used for the top? I looked at Lowes for the topsheet stuff but no go. Maybe home depot has something? I want to build a flat box soon before the snow comes, let me know.


The top sheet is the only thing i know for sure what to do. 

its called polyethylene and i used it on another ox of mine i made last year and its pretty much the exact same stuff the resorts use 
the only problem is its a little pricey but its worth it 

High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation
get 3/8 inch thick or thicker

home depot does have some plastic sheeting called acrylic i think but i have never used it 
the stuff they have is too thin and it doesn't look like it would slide very well


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

45 is a pricey. Do they ship it to your house for alot of money? Any pics you could link or post of the end results of your box?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

RomeBeta32 said:


> 45 is a pricey. Do they ship it to your house for alot of money? Any pics you could link or post of the end results of your box?


actually shipping is pretty cheap from what i remember like under $15 but you might want to check before you order

for some reason i cant get the pictures to upload but heres my website 
Alex's snowboarding |

the first couple pictures are of my 12 foot flat box that i put that plastic on


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ok well i made a little changes to my first plans and i just started making my c box today 
i will post some pictures when im done


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well i finished my c box and im pretty happy with the way it turned out 
the totals was around $60 which isnt as bad as i thought it would be 

i guess my pictures are too big to be uploaded on here so i put them on my website 
Alex's snowboarding |


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pimp $hit! Looks good. How long is it from end to end?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

RomeBeta32 said:


> Pimp $hit! Looks good. How long is it from end to end?


its 8 feet so not that long but it will definitely be fun to butter around on


----------

